# Neck Rolls...



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I think they must be fairly common. Biscuit has neck rolls but he isn't fat at all....it just seems to be extra skin. When I brush the fur on his neck I kind of have to pull it taunt so that the comb can go through the fur without snagging on the rolls...LOL!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy has neck rolls too, hard to see under all that fur but they're there. I can always feel them when I'm brushing her. She's at her ideal weight now so I'm sure it's not fat. Maybe it's just extra stuff to help them stay warm??


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I kind of have to pull it taunt so that the comb can go through the fur without snagging on the rolls...LOL!


Yup same here. I actually love the looseness of their necks and the neck rolls just give me something to hold onto lol!! But I wanted to make sure I wasn't being a bad mummy too.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

2 sets of neckrolls here, lol. 
And Sadie has one butt roll when she sits down

They're love handles, I tell ya!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Great handwarmers huh? And Daisy's got the lion mane thing going on, that makes it even better!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

moverking said:


> 2 sets of neckrolls here, lol.
> And Sadie has one butt roll when she sits down
> 
> They're love handles, I tell ya!


awww that's adorable (re: the butt roll). Well I can say that I def. LOVE rolling them side to side during smoochies!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Great handwarmers huh? And Daisy's got the lion mane thing going on, that makes it even better!


Def. love the lion's mane!!!! Sawyer is just starting to grow his out now... awww just breath in that natural yummy scent of theirs and I'm in Heaven!!!! :smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker has neck rolls and when he was overweight he did not have any! I remember the trainer saying I can't even pull any skin up!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

There are probably others that could explain this better but what I was told (the example was a doberman, but same applies for goldens I guess) was that neck rolls are actually caused by a "short neck". Of course there are always 7 vertibrae in the neck, but a straight shoulder, will hide the lower 2 or 3. There might be other causes, but this was the cause I was told about. The extra skin is meant to go up the neck but since the neck is being hidden on the lower end, the skin gathers at the base of the neck. Like I said, I'm sure there are others that could explain it much better than I have, but that's the jist of it. Yes, it is common in goldens because a nice shoulder layback in a golden is a fairly difficult find and a good shoulder layback is a double recessive, so not as often reproduced. Hope that's helpful. BJ


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I was just squeezing Lily's neck rolls when I saw your post!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Celeigh said:


> I was just squeezing Lily's neck rolls when I saw your post!


lol!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, I'm feeling left out because the Tito monster doesn't have any neck rolls...maybe he'll get some as he gets older?? He's not 2 yet?? Or maybe I'm not figuring out what you're talking about? 
I, on the other hand, have my share of them....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know, it might be an age thing. I was just looking at some photos trying to compare now to when Daisy was younger. 

Here she is at 4-5 months, I don't see too much of the rolls here, do you?










And here she is last spring, 7-1/2 years....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like fur to me!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, fur? What fur ?? 

Maybe it's easier for me because I know where they're at, but there's two there...one at the outer edges of that lion's mane and then one up further closer to her ears.

You just wait a few years :wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yikes, first I've got hot flashes and next I have neck rolls to look forward to!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine do too, even Jax.


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Fergus has neck rolls too, Kaye calls them his turkey neck.

Dave


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We have neck rolls too


----------

